

That Math Problem in 'Good Will Hunting' (2013) - greattypo
http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/how-is-your-graph-theory-and-grasp-of-homeomorphically-irreducible-trees/

======
ColinWright

       ... doesn't explain the real world
       application of homeomorphically
       irreducible trees, ...
    

... which are deeply intertwungle with computer networks and computability
problems, but you know, don't let ignorance get in the way of a good dissing
of something you don't understand.

    
    
        ... which apparently aren't really *math,*
        but graph theory.
    

Because, you, know, research mathematicians just sit around all day
multiplying together really big numbers.

